# CEL Code P2431



## RSAL (Apr 20, 2014)

Got in my car today after it sitting overnight drove it for about a mile and noticed a check engine light and got it scanned for a code P2431, I beleive the guy at pep boys said after the code it said incorrect airflow and another code for P2432. I really need help I posted in two other threads and I got no response I really need some help!


----------



## RSAL (Apr 20, 2014)

Bump need help!

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

the 2.5 had a warranty extension on the SAI pressure sensor.










what year and how many miles are on your vehicle?


----------



## RSAL (Apr 20, 2014)

I have an 09 with ~90500

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

^^ if it's the SAI pressure sensor it will still be covered under the new extended warranty for that part. I've heard that these are now becoming a common failure and it is an easy fix.

that being said, i'd still try to find someone in your area to run a complete vagcom scan on the vehicle so you can present it at the dealership. Along with a copy of the letter that VW sent out to the 2009+ owners.

i'd probably just swap it out because i don't like waiting at the dealership, hah hah. that and the fact that i'm past that warranty extension with my 2009.

edit: have you noticed a degrade in your idle/performance/mpg?


----------



## RSAL (Apr 20, 2014)

le0n said:


> ^^ if it's the SAI pressure sensor it will still be covered under the new extended warranty for that part. I've heard that these are now becoming a common failure and it is an easy fix.
> 
> that being said, i'd still try to find someone in your area to run a complete vagcom scan on the vehicle so you can present it at the dealership. Along with a copy of the letter that VW sent out to the 2009+ owners.
> 
> ...


Yes I have noticed a degrade in mpg nothing in idle also my zip is 19008 I would love if you can find some one with a vag com I have some mods I would like to do along with getting this fixed and I would be willing to pay for the vag com mods

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

RSAL said:


> I would love if you can find some one with a vag com


this looks like an active thread here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4991419-Vag-Com-Locator-searchable-map-style!-Owners-pm-me-your-info-requested-in-the-thread

just post your location and your request into your reply.


----------



## RSAL (Apr 20, 2014)

le0n said:


> ^^ if it's the SAI pressure sensor it will still be covered under the new extended warranty for that part. I've heard that these are now becoming a common failure and it is an easy fix.
> 
> that being said, i'd still try to find someone in your area to run a complete vagcom scan on the vehicle so you can present it at the dealership. Along with a copy of the letter that VW sent out to the 2009+ owners.
> 
> ...


The thing is I never received this letter.. I will call my local dealership tomorrow and see what they can do if not I will try to buy and swap out the part

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------

